# Best way to get a dog's footprint?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Put on your best white slacks and shoes.  You'll have more paw prints than you know what to do with.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester and Murphy sign cards with a footprint sometimes. Trim fur near the pads and stamp away...don't forget to wash paw after.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

For Christmas I had Samantha put her paw print on a few cards to thank people for doggy gifts. I was afraid to use ink so I just took her outside and helped her to rub her paw in a patch of mud... which is easy to find since it snows and then melts continuously here all winter. They turned out fine, and I just played with her in the yard for a bit until the mud wore off on the grass.


----------

